# Coffee related Christmas Gift under £50



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What's on your Christmas wish list for under £50 this year?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what i would get but i'm getting my sister an aeropress.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I had a Cona kitchen version model D on my wish list and Mrs E came home with one yesterday from Has Bean as was so worried I would buy one in advance she had to lead a pre emptive strike! (Came super packaged as well against courier damage)

Brewing my first attempt on one since a kid when my Nan had one early 70's and thought it pure wizardry back then

John


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Chemex - Well I am dropping heavy hints!!!!

Or possibly some Tobias Rehberger espresso cups/saucers (Illy)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

£49.99 worth of fresh roasted coffee beans


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Thinking about it she'll prob get a grinder for xmas to go with the aeropress as its her birthday at the end of the month.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Something to make brewed coffee - had V60 for first time at Cup North and want to do myself but a bit bewildered by the range of options - V60, clever dripper, chemex, sowden...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Clever Dripper is a great brewing method. Comes in well under budget too


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sowden got to be there too. Choice of styles should both come in under £50.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

L1 - apparently they do a good Xmas discount









If she has to order it though it will be an Aeropress...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just spotted what will go on my list if I don't win the wonderful hasbean raffle:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-brewer-mug


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

i was thinking of a filter screen for my aeropress. just not sure which one yet


----------

